# Who's Got The Purplest Buds? Let's See How Purple A Bud Can Really Get!



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

***Who's Got The Purplest Buds**



*Ok. Well again, the title of the thread pretty much sais it all. lol. After I made the "Whos Got The Frostiest Buds" thread... it blew up! Becoming a VERY popular thread! Everyone loves that thread. For anyone that hasn't been to that thread, you should get over there and check out some of the pics on there. It contains some of the best pics on this site! Here is the link to it.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets.html



So basically, after I saw how good that thread did, I decided to make another version of it. Who's Got The Purplest Buds. =) I LOVE purple/pink/blue buds. I just finished growing my 1st FULLY purple strain. Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja). Had to harvest a little early due to bud rot on one of the buds. Also had a mite problem 1/2 way through flowering, so the buds aren't as pretty as they could be. But I will be posting them on here to start off the thread. Sooo heres the rules of the thread

***Rules***

The rules are very simple. 

- Buds/Plants must contain some sort of color. It can be *Blue *or *Purple *or Pink or anything other than a normal "green" strain. 
- It can be anywhere from a completely purple strain, to a strain that just has specs of color in it.
- Any pictures that you post that AREN'T your own, please include the name of the original grower. =) Give credit where credit is due.
- Lastly, please include as much info on the strain as you can. (name of strain/how far into flowering/lighting/soil/nutes etc...) Even if its only the name. 



Thats all guys! To start off the thread. Here are a few pics of MY purple strain I just harvested last night. 

It's called Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja). Grown in Miracle Grow Moisture Control Soil. Grown with Green Light Super Bloom nutes. Vegged under CFL's. Flowered under a 400 watt HPS. And harvested at Day 66. Heres the pics.


*Floja*

View attachment 1750871View attachment 1750872View attachment 1750873View attachment 1750874View attachment 1750875View attachment 1750876View attachment 1750877View attachment 1750878View attachment 1750879View attachment 1750880View attachment 1750881View attachment 1750882View attachment 1750883​



Not the BEST looking buds. Due to the Bud Rot and mites. But hopefully the next round will be better. But I just wanted to start off the thread with something.​


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

purple plants huh?? I got some of those.... hahahahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

hahahaha. good one man.. but u 4got the rules!!! wats the name of the strain!! hahahaha =p its funny with the lights it really does look like a real purple plant.


----------



## dam612 (Aug 24, 2011)

i hate how purple buds look so good, usually verry tasty, but always lacks potency imo


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 24, 2011)

ooops sorry... she's an AK47!!!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*did someone say purp?..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

dam612 said:


> i hate how purple buds look so good, usually verry tasty, but always lacks potency imo


yeaaa. that is very very true... ask any1 and theyll tell ya wen smoking/growing purple buds... you trade bag appeal for potency. =/ its sad but true... im trying to cross this floja with other strains to see if i get raise the potency... but keep the color and taste. i crossed it with AK-48 and crossed it with Sensi Star as well. Stoney's growing out a couple of each. going to see how they do. gonna grow sum out myself soon and try to either pick out a good mom/dad... and cross it with the original Floja mom/dad.... or... if either one has the taste and potency WITH the color.. i will try to just make F2's with them and try stabilizing it a bit.



stoneyluv said:


> ooops sorry... she's an AK47!!!


lol. lookin good man. funny how much LED's can affect a pic. =p =) lol



cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1751081View attachment 1751080View attachment 1751079
> 
> *did someone say purp?..


never seen/heard of eleda? looks bomb. wat is it crossed with? well i know obviously DPD.. lol. but wat is the other strain?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 24, 2011)

*to be honest with you, its just part of my purp collection.. got that from overgrow.. long ago.. forgot the info on it


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 25, 2011)

Was supposed to be green crack but its obviously purple.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

I personally stay away from purple bud due to its tendency to be garbage.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I personally stay away from purple bud due to its tendency to be garbage.


i wouldnt go as far as to say its "garbage"... mayb not be as potent as sum other green/white strains.. its usually sumthing i like to smoke during the day.. doesnt burn me out.. i can get things done.. and it tastes bomb. but i kno wat ur sayin.. i have a black sour bubble cross which i just put into flowering a week or 2 ago.. and noticing color coming from the bud sites. and a fw pink/purple calaxes... im hopin it has the color of the black rose.. and the potency of the sour bubble.. seein as how its BOGS most potent strain. =D


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 25, 2011)

dam612 said:


> i hate how purple buds look so good, usually verry tasty, but always lacks potency imo



This is very true.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am not a big fan of purple buds either although they look beautiful and have great bag appeal personally for myself I preffer white frosty strains but people do like color and the shit sells.

This is my Giesel I had posted it on your last thread lately, but this is a purp thread and for those that have not seen it here it is..... Different pic by the way



This is my Purple Chemdog. This strain is one of my favorite smokes. Its like NO other Chem. The smell and taste is soo distinct, Str8 DANK almost about as good as the giesel but different more fruity. The Giesel is exclusive A+++. That is my favorite strain that I have. Not planning to ever get rid of her, but do plan on breeding her. Anyways got carried away. Here she is Purple Chem.....



CHB420 my chem also got some spider mites very late in flowering. She did not do so well under higher temps as far as foxtailing goes. Im runing these girls again on my current grow with lower temps hoping she doesnt fox tail again. I will have some new purple pics coming soon.

Both of these strains were grown by me. Enjoy!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great Thread by the way. I expect this one to be just as good! Look forward to the purple nug porn!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks man. beautiful pics as well. gonan try to get my buddy HC to post sum pics of his BSB... she as a beauty. and his black rose has a real nice color as well. that purple chem looks awesome as well! very nice color and frost! 

i am also going to give the floja another run. and hopefully ill have the mites under control. adn keep my humidity down as well. i wanna do a small SOG with the floja along with a few small BSB plants as well. i feel like the BSB cross will be a happy medium with potency and color. i dont think it will be completely purple/pink like the floja... i think it will be green with shades of pink thruought the buds. =) im real excited for the BSB. have a good feeling about it.


----------



## nickman (Aug 25, 2011)

i gotta pink/purple pheno of plushberry on the 7th week of flower ...

i wish i wasnt such a bitch and would put up some pics ...
but all i got is a cell phone for pics and i dont really dig that too much ...


----------



## Dankenfest (Aug 25, 2011)

Purple mos def aint garbage, and while not likely to end your day like some frosty white will is more often than not a nice functional buzz.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

nickman said:


> i gotta pink/purple pheno of plushberry on the 7th week of flower ...
> 
> i wish i wasnt such a bitch and would put up some pics ...
> but all i got is a cell phone for pics and i dont really dig that too much ...


yeaaaa i kno wat cha mean... phone cameras dont always take the best pics. =/ well if u get bored.. id still like to see the pics.. even if theyre cell phone pics


----------



## DankyKush1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Subd for sure 
I love colorful buds!!!
Haven't had a chance to grow any yet though


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Subd for sure
> I love colorful buds!!!
> Haven't had a chance to grow any yet though


yeaaa i love lookin at colorful buds as well. and finally finished up my 1st grow of a "real" purple strain. =) soo i wanted to share it. and hopefully have other ppl share theirs as well. =)


----------



## nickman (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaaa i kno wat cha mean... phone cameras dont always take the best pics. =/ well if u get bored.. id still like to see the pics.. even if theyre cell phone pics


the main reason for not posting any pic's is cause im kinda nervous about posting that kinda material. I know almost everyone else on this site does post pics but i have always just been too nervous to.

Is there anyway that the pics could be traced to where they were taken at if i do post them? I have heard of something on cell phones that can track where the pics came from.
I'm probably just parinoid ...

please let me know about that though, if u know anything about that kinda stuff ...


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 25, 2011)

nice pics here is one i found on here a while ago. its God Bud from Bc Seed Co


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Chris how's it going bro. Another cool thread man, I can prolly dig a few pics up  It would be nice to not have negative comments on potency in the thread,,,keep the karma good. We pretty much all know whats good pot anyways lol. 

Let me go see what I can find, gotta go close up shop upstairs first it's bedtime for em.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure if these should be in the purple catagory or the white . I'll try and post pics each day man, should have enough for two or three weeks!

These are Void aka my P10. Quick finisher at 7.5 weeks and I guess this would be the grape tasting pheno that subby talks about. It takes cold temps to bring the colors out. Ocean Forest soil with ammendments and Cornucopia nutes with Synergy and Nitrozime are what I use.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> nice pics here is one i found on here a while ago. its God Bud from Bc Seed Co


wow. very nice man!! =D love seein the color difference wen the purple bud meets the green stem.. look bomb tho. bet it had a nice taste!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Chris how's it going bro. Another cool thread man, I can prolly dig a few pics up  It would be nice to not have negative comments on potency in the thread,,,keep the karma good. We pretty much all know whats good pot anyways lol.
> 
> Let me go see what I can find, gotta go close up shop upstairs first it's bedtime for em.


thanks. yeaa so far its off to a good start. just figured my other thread was pretty popular. soo why not make anotehr just for colored buds. =) and yeaaa most real growers know that u sacrifice potency for color/bag appeal.. this thread is just to show off colors and wat not. =)

and aiight man. ill be lookin forward to them! u dont see many "pink" phenos like u had. the BSB.. and the liver x cc too.... =) youve got quite a few diff strains with nice color. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Not sure if these should be in the purple catagory or the white . I'll try and post pics each day man, should have enough for two or three weeks!


wow see thats why i asked u to post pics! hahaha and aiight man ill be lookin forward to the other pics throughout the weeks. =D wat strain is that!!? one of the frostier/purple strains ive seen


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 25, 2011)

@ Highlander - you're a maniac! Props to you- just about every stain you touch turns to gold! That's just an awesome job!
Kiki


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

nobody cvan argue with those nugs hc. that purp aint no garbage for sure!

purps i've run previously


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Game OVER..Tropical Seeds.PCK...Get Familiar.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice! Are these yours bru : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Don thanks man! 

If I had to guess I would say the first two pics are the purple pheno of the Breeders Boutique Livers x Cherry cheese but tell me who is the frosty bitch in pics 3 and 4 and what ever happened to her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

damn you have a keen eye man. yeah first two are the smelly cherry or CCL whichever you prefer haha. the rest are the qrazy train mother that went into the qrazy quake


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice! Are these yours bru : ?)


i was just going to ask the same thing..... =/


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn you have a keen eye man. yeah first two are the smelly cherry or CCL whichever you prefer haha. the rest are the qrazy train mother that went into the qrazy quake


oo is that wat the smelly cherry is! ccxl? never knew that! lol. adn wow.. the qrazy train mom is very impressive looking!! hope sum of that comes thru in the QQ i got goin!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

its cherry assasin x black rose x exo cheese X livers. i cant wait to get a smoke of it again. 6 weeks and counting!!"!! the QQ has two pheno's at the moment i'm back crossing to both but i think only one will make the cut. the frosty stinky one hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its cherry assasin x black rose x exo cheese X livers. i cant wait to get a smoke of it again. 6 weeks and counting!!"!! the QQ has two pheno's at the moment i'm back crossing to both but i think only one will make the cut. the frosty stinky one hahaha


wow. that sounds awesome!! yeaa im gonna have ALOT of nice new smoke in about 6-7 weeks... full moon. northern lights. ak 48. bubblicious. sensi star. warlock. black sour bubble. jack herrer... think thtas it? =) should be a good way to compare which strains i like better. nice side by side comparisons.

and do either of the QQ's have a purple/pink pheno? its doin really good tho. growing very quickly. =) very very light green tho. only a week or 2 old so far tho


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

nickman said:


> the main reason for not posting any pic's is cause im kinda nervous about posting that kinda material. I know almost everyone else on this site does post pics but i have always just been too nervous to.
> 
> Is there anyway that the pics could be traced to where they were taken at if i do post them? I have heard of something on cell phones that can track where the pics came from.
> I'm probably just parinoid ...
> ...


i dont think theres any way to do any of this.... i think if there was a way.. many many many ppl would be in jail right now. lol. especially the ppl ostin pics of their 100 plant grow ops.. but heyy. if ur paranoid man then dont do it. better to be safe than sorry. but i dont think u have anything to worry about.. ppl post pics. pics of their houses. animals. sum ppl even post pics of their faces or just body shots.. newspapers where more info can be seen... and ive never heard of any1 gettin busted


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Aug 26, 2011)

dam612 said:


> i hate how purple buds look so good, usually verry tasty, but always lacks potency imo


The strongest bud I've ever had was a purple one, a friend brought it to a session, it was around 6 at night... by 6:30pm I was waking up at 4 in the morning on a couch I have no recollection of crossing the room to get to... Never been able to get anymore of it either... That bums me out...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> The strongest bud I've ever had was a purple one, a friend brought it to a session, it was around 6 at night... by 6:30pm I was waking up at 4 in the morning on a couch I have no recollection of crossing the room to get to... Never been able to get anymore of it either... That bums me out...


wow.. i want sum of wat U were smokin! hahahaha. yeaaa id rather have sum nice colored bud.. that tastes and smells amazing and is nice and smooth... and gives me a nice buzz where i can go out and get things done... rather than bland/harsh tasting weed that i smoke and makes me wanna fall asleep right after. lol. even tho most "non-purple" weed isnt blad or harsh... but you get what im saying. lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

i am surprised at how man people chose the "white" strain in the poll. i thought for sure purple/pink/blue would have the most votes! =) although a nice frosty bud is hard not to love.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

** these pisc are NOT mine. just so u know. they are all labeled. if you leave the mouse over the pics. you will see the name of the strain and the original grower.. the crazy kush (the pics of the single bud) is some of the frostiest purple buds i have EVER seen. enjoyyy


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 26, 2011)

I like that other guy have only my smart phone for takin pics. Good thing I'm not paranoid! I just haven't figured out how to post pics from my phone onto the site. I'm also using my phone to surf the web, so I don't know if I even can get my pics posted.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 26, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I like that other guy have only my smart phone for takin pics. Good thing I'm not paranoid! I just haven't figured out how to post pics from my phone onto the site. I'm also using my phone to surf the web, so I don't know if I even can get my pics posted.


If you have a smart phone.... Send the pics to your email and upload them to your computer. Its that simple you will have pics up in no time.


----------



## treduece (Aug 26, 2011)

Purple bagseed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

grandaddy purp ,luv this stuff


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I was going to throw up some shots of the Black Rose tonight but she can wait until tomorrow....in keeping with Donnies theme I'll post a pic of my Breeders Boutique Purple LCC cut



Livers x Cherrycheese...livers pheno on the left


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I was going to throw up some shots of the Black Rose tonight but she can wait until tomorrow....in keeping with Donnies theme I'll post a pic of my Breeders Boutique Purple LCC cut
> 
> 
> 
> Livers x Cherrycheese...livers pheno on the left


nice seein the diff phenos side by side. =) i actually have sum of these seeds as well. maybe they will be involved in the next batch of seeds i germ? =) they look pretty fucking bomb!


----------



## itsaplant (Aug 26, 2011)

Could be green crack, it gets very cold at the end of the year. 

A guy told me he was building some kind of dry ice machine that would blow air over the ice and tube out into the plant but I dont see it effecting much more then the leaf.

Also he wanted to cover with plastic and put dry ice in the bed.


----------



## Bwpz (Aug 26, 2011)

Where could I get some Floja seeds? Or a very nice purple strain like it.


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I was going to throw up some shots of the Black Rose tonight but she can wait until tomorrow....in keeping with Donnies theme I'll post a pic of my Breeders Boutique Purple LCC cut
> 
> 
> 
> Livers x Cherrycheese...livers pheno on the left


yeah that's nice HC - but I'm still waiting!


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 26, 2011)

One of my old faves....


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 26, 2011)

*who else voted blue.. cannaseur color, *cough.. runner-up would be neon-green(imho)... peace


----------



## cranker (Aug 26, 2011)

Still growing, but the leaves and buds are purple! Lil Blue Widow Action, surprisingly only the lower branches purpled out the top ones are pure white.


----------



## RobTheViking420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone know where to get some Black Rose seeds?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Viking, whats going on. The Black Rose seeds will be ready a little before xmas  Have a good one man!

Here ya go super hero, I won't make my baby wait ; !)












RobTheViking420 said:


> Anyone know where to get some Black Rose seeds?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 27, 2011)

whats happenin peeps 
here is my auto purple mazar. was a little plant but was deff purple check her out
peace


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice! Are these yours bru : ?)


 They are not mine..BUT I DO have these exact seeds and ALL 5 other Fem Hybrid Strains coming to me Direct from the owner..They say the all purple phenos like this picture have a grape/strawberry taste and scent..That picture is from the breeder i believe,
Tropical Seeds Company..Get Familiar with them....*Releaf Magazine* just might be doing write ups on these strains soon..Hint Hint.....Releaf.co and Releaf Magazine on Facebook.


----------



## lee6 (Aug 27, 2011)

although purple weed looks SICK! i would still go with "white very frosty weed"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Where could I get some Floja seeds? Or a very nice purple strain like it.


What's going on man, I didn't see your post before. Floja seeds will be available via Breeders Boutique in a couple/few months along with a couple of other colorful strains. Just finishing up a bit of last minute red tape with the bank is what I hear. The web site should be finished with construction soon as well, check them out!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> One of my old faves....


hahahaha. i remember seein this pic around.. one of my favorite pics! just LOVE the color on this bud!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Viking, whats going on. The Black Rose seeds will be ready a little before xmas  Have a good one man!
> 
> Here ya go super hero, I won't make my baby wait ; !)
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... i was lookin forward to these pics man!!! they look sooo sexy! especially with the seeds poppin out too! =) very nicely done as always HC



crazytrain14 said:


> whats happenin peeps
> here is my auto purple mazar. was a little plant but was deff purple check her out
> peace
> View attachment 1756803View attachment 1756804View attachment 1756806View attachment 1756807View attachment 1756805


wow! thats crazy how small it is! thats cool tho. how long did it grow for? any reason why it grew so small? it owuld be cool to grow like 40 of them at once. =D



Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on man, I didn't see your post before. Floja seeds will be available via Breeders Boutique in a couple/few months along with a couple of other colorful strains. Just finishing up a bit of last minute red tape with the bank is what I hear. The web site should be finished with construction soon as well, check them out!


i was hopin u were gonna answer that question! lol. cuz i have lots of ppl askin me about floja seeds.. i will be sure to tell'em to check out the BB in 2-3 months. i cant w8 for the site to be up and ready tho!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

You can tell them about BB now lol, it's just those couple of strains that won't be ready for a couple of months. Hey DST's DOG is now on the menu at The Grey Area. And in the exclusive section at that!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You can tell them about BB now lol, it's just those couple of strains that won't be ready for a couple of months. Hey DST's DOG is now on the menu at The Grey Area. And in the exclusive section at that!


aiight ill be sure to send them all that way man!!! and yeaa i saw that!! thats fuckin AWESOME!! i just said sumthin to Don about that. thats impressive man. good for him!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure, I think it wa a runt. Grew out for 65ish days


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a lot more pics from this batch of Breeders Boutique Black Sour Bubble, I'll post more tomorrow...and prolly for a couple of days after that lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a lot more pics from this batch of Breeders Boutique Black Sour Bubble, I'll post more tomorrow...and prolly for a couple of days after that lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1758891


Mmmmmmm. they look bomb! your BSB's always been one of my favorites man! they always look great! such nice color. hopin this BSB cross comes out like that! as long as i can fix this nute def... w.e. it is. lol


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Homebud (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the sign in the background, that's awesome! Thanks for sharing bro!


cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1760748View attachment 1760747


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

Homebud said:


> I love the sign in the background, that's awesome! Thanks for sharing bro!


*haha anytime


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 29, 2011)

_--yessir_


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 29, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ***Who's Got The Purplest Buds***​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did u get from it dry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

sensi star x sweet purple


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 30, 2011)

Pine Tar Kush
View attachment 1761568


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

Donnie bro those are sweet looking, first time seeing those 

And lets big this up for sure for schizzle! Nice Stainless!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

cheers man, yeah i only had a few beans of that one and sadly the last one was a male. got some pollen stored but no idea if it was the purple or green pheno  smoke was really stellar tho. quite heavy


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sensi star x sweet purple


*yummy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 30, 2011)

^mmmm tastes like grapejuice just by looking at it!^


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Viking, whats going on. The Black Rose seeds will be ready a little before xmas  Have a good one man!
> 
> Here ya go super hero, I won't make my baby wait ; !)
> 
> ...


what a beauty!! Thank you for posting that sweetness - it's nice to know what I'm in for!!


----------



## Porky B (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's my contribution....



Last years outdoor - called Purple Gorilla






Extreme close up with a macro lens.






Notice the purple is pushing its way up the stalks of the trichomes.








I agree with most people that purple weed is over hyped. The Color of your weed does not mean shit! 

By the same token not all purple weed is bad or weak. 


Porky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

very true porky! got to say those last macros are blinging man!

love the expression in your cats eyes HC. like WTF do you want buddy!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 31, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> how much did u get from it dry


it was a hair over 3/4 ounce... =/ /not too bad i guess. with all the problems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

ok peeps everyone has dank purps! whose had the purple actually in the trich head? i've only had this happen once and i couldn't get a decent pic with my digicam and the loupe. but it sure looks puuurdy


----------



## Le pic (Aug 31, 2011)

Here a pic of my girl..purple probably need nutes, but she going down this weekend.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

View attachment 1763664View attachment 1763663View attachment 1763662View attachment 1763661View attachment 1763660View attachment 1763659

not extremely purple, but I just took these so... I did see the hair afterwards and removed it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres some shiz...some arnt the greatest pics, but i dont take alot and im no photographer lol

Chocolate Chunk (Cannacopia)


Skunkberry (Peak)



Magic Monkey (FloGrow)


Gorilla Grape (Outlaw)


Blueberry


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 1, 2011)

they look fantastic!!! and don't doubt your photography skills, you take some great pics!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Mouthwatering Dizzle!!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice guys!! thanks for all the pics!! i will be postin a few shots of HC's BSB x caseyband... it showin sum purple. =) still a young lady tho. only 2-3 weeks in flowering. but she looks promising


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mouthwatering Dizzle!!


yeaaaa Dizzle's got sum Skizzzils. =p cant wait to try sum of ur crosses man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

baby purps







black(rose) cherry Kush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bro's!
thats a sexy lil purp in training Don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

here's hoping she's worthy of keeping around! cheers.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

ill drink to that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

hahah me too its pub time!

like the look of your skunkberry man how many weeks on that one? and was the choc chunk really chocolatey? all look real tasty tho man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah me too its pub time!
> 
> like the look of your skunkberry man how many weeks on that one? and was the choc chunk really chocolatey? all look real tasty tho man


 its always pubtyme mate!!!!!!!!!! Guinness looks like coffe so 

That SB was about 8 weeks or so in those pix, that was a real good pheno i kick myself in the ass for not keping, great strain tho!
The Chocolate Chunk was good, wasnt super potent and i found it had a sativa influence, parents are Choco Thai x Indigo X Deep Chunk afghani....i found one pheno had a dark chocolate taste/smell, one had a choco/mint sorta taste and one was lemony/skunky , but all of em have a distinct Afghani taste as well. A few of my buddies didnt care for the Afghani taste, but i liked it, was a real good all day smoke. Its one of the stinkiest grows ive had to lol

The bud in the pic was the dark chocolate pheno

the Skunkberry also has a nice chocolatey smell and taste if you get that pheno i had


----------



## T Ray (Sep 2, 2011)

Purplhuna. Enjoy.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

nice gear T-ray


----------



## T Ray (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you. I was lucky enough to be gifted this cut. These results were done in Subcool's supersoil and I would recommend it to anyone who is using soil.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Ive never used it yet, one of my buddies does tho and he swears by it to


----------



## T Ray (Sep 2, 2011)

Once you mix the soil (the only real work) it's water only with bud candy and sucanat added day 30 and day 45. It saves me a lot of time, hassle,headaches, and money.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

i might give it a try when my nutes run out, all my buddies shit looks good to with it


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baby purps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i liek that pic alot man. looks awesome! gonna be a nice colorful plant!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2011)

T Ray said:


> Purplhuna. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1766227View attachment 1766228View attachment 1766229View attachment 1766230View attachment 1766231



yeaaa man very nice pics. =D thanks for postin the pics!

**glad to see this thread has gotten pretty popular as well! thanks 2 every1 who has posted pics!


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn I love me some colorful traits!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

me too man... LOVE any color in the buds.. even if its just a light tint!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to swamp you with some BSB pics bro lol. Let's liven this party up 





BSB at 8 weeks




My asset manager is stupid or maybe it's me lol but I can't access any of my pics unless I download one off my computer first.


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 4, 2011)

First time i have grown some purple. This is an unknown cross. I was told it would turn purple late in flowering and it has.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wudup CHB just stopping by to see the new flicks. Purple Dankness from heaven I love it!! Started messing with my new picture editing software and pulled a couple of my previous purple harvest pics. Here is one for yall. This is my Giesel grown by me. Sour fuely pungent dank amazing meds definitely top shelf. I will have some new pics of this strain on here for you guys soon. 3 weeks left till harvest.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> First time i have grown some purple. This is an unknown cross. I was told it would turn purple late in flowering and it has.


 nice, looks like a blueberry or BB cross to me


----------



## chernobong (Sep 5, 2011)

View attachment 1772246View attachment 1772240View attachment 1772239View attachment 1772238View attachment 1772237dam my camera suks


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 5, 2011)

is that a praying mantis hanging from your leaf? looks crazy!!!


----------



## chernobong (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea that pic wasent sup[post to get posted


----------



## chernobong (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are my purple ladies =D


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Wudup CHB just stopping by to see the new flicks. Purple Dankness from heaven I love it!! Started messing with my new picture editing software and pulled a couple of my previous purple harvest pics. Here is one for yall. This is my Giesel grown by me. Sour fuely pungent dank amazing meds definitely top shelf. I will have some new pics of this strain on here for you guys soon. 3 weeks left till harvest.



B-E-A-utiful pic man!! wow! awesome colors!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2011)

PotPower said:


> Here are my purple ladies =D


niiice. very frosty as well!! =D lovin the pics!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey potpower...superb pics bro! Very friggen nice!!


----------



## r1tony (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice buds, haven't been on the purple bandwagon because most of them are pretty weak. Might have to try a plant or two.


----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks CHB and High,
r1tony,
just make sure you get the right genetics, some of them are piss poor and don't turn purple, this is where you hear tons of guys trying to shock their plants into purpling with all sorts of garbage or lowering temp techniques. 
I was fortunate enough to get a 80% dark strain with good yield.
When you crack my buds open it;s purple to the core! some purple strains affect only the outside.

** There is no special trick to getting bud frosty, just keep your humidity low & don't bother them.**

Here is a picture of it at day 29.
Most good purple strains show purple tips around 30 days and turns dark when ripening.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

what strain is that potp?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what strain is that potp?


I second that question, what strain is the first pic? Or is it all the same one? 
Looks amazing


----------



## pudge5191 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## jamiesname (Sep 8, 2011)

pudge5191 said:


> View attachment 1776627View attachment 1776628View attachment 1776630View attachment 1776631


What strain are those little beauties?


----------



## pudge5191 (Sep 9, 2011)

its the purps x blue rhino


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

pudge5191 said:


> its the purps x blue rhino


Very nice man, those might be the purplest here!


----------



## pudge5191 (Sep 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Very nice man, those might be the purplest here!


ya i think so, it was a crazy shade of purple almost like the color of barney


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 9, 2011)

no doubt! fo sho the purplest ive ever seen to date lol


----------



## Gioganja (Sep 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ** these pisc are NOT mine. just so u know. they are all labeled. if you leave the mouse over the pics. you will see the name of the strain and the original grower.. the crazy kush (the pics of the single bud) is some of the frostiest purple buds i have EVER seen. enjoyyy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1754210View attachment 1754211View attachment 1754212View attachment 1754213View attachment 1754214


these nugs are inspiring and wonderful. Sick bud, man!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

pudge5191 said:


> View attachment 1776627View attachment 1776628View attachment 1776630View attachment 1776631


yeaaa these are deff sum VERY purple buds man! they look great!!


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 10, 2011)

What strain is that and how the hell did you get em so purple???!!!!!!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2011)

flo and purple


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

heres a few shots of a Black Sour Bubble x Casey Band I got from THC Line ( The HC Line from Highlanders Cave) has a nice purple color.. excited to see how she turns out. i have a clone as well. and will DEF be growing her again!



View attachment 1779490View attachment 1779491View attachment 1779493View attachment 1779494View attachment 1779495View attachment 1779496View attachment 1779497View attachment 1779498View attachment 1779499View attachment 1779500View attachment 1779501View attachment 1779502View attachment 1779503View attachment 1779504View attachment 1779505View attachment 1779506View attachment 1779507


----------



## pudge5191 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> What strain is that and how the hell did you get em so purple???!!!!!!


the purps x blue rhino real cold temps at night, but theres a few diff. phenos the other one was green on the outside and when u broke it up the inside was all purple


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

those look sooooo fuckin dank!


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Viking, whats going on. The Black Rose seeds will be ready a little before xmas  Have a good one man!
> 
> Here ya go super hero, I won't make my baby wait ; !)
> 
> ...


BLACK ROSE IS BAAACK!!! What? Where can I expect to find these beans I assume breedersboutique? Bidzbay? Anywhere else?


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

That is correct I registered just to post that comment!!! I am usually on ICMAG


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 11, 2011)

give me a few weeks...


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

your creating black rose as well??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

george8680 said:


> BLACK ROSE IS BAAACK!!! What? Where can I expect to find these beans I assume breedersboutique? Bidzbay? Anywhere else?


What going on bro. Answered your question over on my thread about the Breeders Boutique Black Rose. 

I'll talk to ya


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 12, 2011)

i found th elost Magic Monkey pictures, well i found these ones lol, still cant find the budshots i took


and this is a Gorila Grape nug, this pheno wasnt purple but it was my fav...the fans were purple but i trim real close..i hate smokin leaf


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are purty nuggets mango ; !)

edit...wow I'm staring at these and they really are beautiful buds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

nice nugs man!

cherry cheese x livers


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i found th elost Magic Monkey pictures, well i found these ones lol, still cant find the budshots i took
> View attachment 1783410View attachment 1783411View attachment 1783412
> 
> and this is a Gorila Grape nug, this pheno wasnt purple but it was my fav...the fans were purple but i trim real close..i hate smokin leaf
> View attachment 1783414


yeaaa i agree with HC/. those are sum nice buds!! =D and same goes for the GG. looks like mine. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Haha I was just about to post a pic of my BB cut but decided to bump yourn in the stead

Smelly is in the house!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

haha don't be holding out on us man.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Those are purty nuggets mango ; !)
> 
> edit...wow I'm staring at these and they really are beautiful buds!


 thaniks mang! if i had to pick a fav purple strain i might be tempeted to say that pheno of Gorilla Grape, it had potency / taste/ and made me feel Irie lol



chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i agree with HC/. those are sum nice buds!! =D and same goes for the GG. looks like mine. =)


 thanks mang ...Dude that one was my FAV! ...soo danky stanky! 



Highlanders cave said:


> Haha I was just about to post a pic of my BB cut but decided to bump yourn in the stead
> 
> Smelly is in the house!


 thas one sexy BB!..trichs look fat as fuck to


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought I'd contribute some pics for the thread. Not all have purple calyx's but still purple and worth showin'!

Bubba kush, mostly leaf, calyx if overipe































Grand master #1, mostly leaf, slight purple on calyx











Mendocino purple x master kush, calyx only











OG kush, calyx and leaf






white berry x redwood kush #3, calyx and leaf


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

nice shiznit Aev! the oone pic looks black almost


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice shiznit Aev! the oone pic looks black almost


 Overripe bubba cant be beat. IMO.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Overripe bubba cant be beat. IMO.


 no doubt!!! i wanna jus eat that fuckin nugget lol


----------



## Hiigh (Sep 13, 2011)

So many sexy buds.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no doubt!!! i wanna jus eat that fuckin nugget lol


 *exhales grandaddy hash* wha what? lol....got some tincture heatin up too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *exhales grandaddy hash* wha what? lol....got some tincture heatin up too.


 im hittin some blue dream hash and im HIGH .....that sounds so good lol i wanan tincture coffe to!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im hittin some blue dream hash and im HIGH .....that sounds so good lol i wanan tincture coffe to!!!!


 yea thats what im talkin about, the biggest outdoor nug i got right now is blue dream...the high is a bit sativa right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

My Blueberry cut, completely done at 8 weeks or less....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

very nice pics as always aeiv!! =D soo many diff great lookin nugs! LOVE the pics. u must got a nice ass camera


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea thats what im talkin about, the biggest outdoor nug i got right now is blue dream...the high is a bit sativa right?


 hell yeah, its got a real sativa dom high, and the ueforic high of the blueberry..i gotta get me a cut of that plant for myself lol



Highlanders cave said:


> My Blueberry cut, completely done at 8 weeks or less....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is one sexy cut of BB , its like a perfect expression of the strain....i gotta find me a new keeper, male and female


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

lush blueberry hc thats more sativa yeah?

eaviaana those kush shots are really sparkling. grand master and the bubba look dripping.

so we're heading into autumn, should be some nice purps coming out.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lush blueberry hc thats more sativa yeah?
> 
> eaviaana those kush shots are really sparkling. grand master and the bubba look dripping.
> 
> so we're heading into autumn, should be some nice purps coming out.


that reminds me! i gotta go out into the woods and see if i can find those clones i put out there a few months ago. lol. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

damn chris, how the hell do you forget something like that haaha


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn chris, how the hell do you forget something like that haaha


lol. i had put them out there. ( 3 full moons and 2 gorilla grapes ) and then about 2 weeks later i went to check on them... and couldnt find them!! but i didnt see any spots that were dug up or anything... and i went DEEP into the woods... and plants them in between other plants etc. to keep'em well hidden... and jsut could not find them again.. found my markers i put out there soo i wouldnt lose them... soo im hopin to find big budding plants out there now. and hopefully theyll be a lil easier to spot. =) thats the plan anywayz.. i didnt sex the Gorilla Grapes. but i kno the Full Moons are female. maybe ill have sum gorilla grape F3's? and Grape Moons? hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lush blueberry hc thats more sativa yeah?
> 
> eaviaana those kush shots are really sparkling. grand master and the bubba look dripping.
> 
> so we're heading into autumn, should be some nice purps coming out.


Nope, she doesn't have the big leaves of an indica but everything else from plant structure to the high is all indie. Got a couple of these at a little over 4 weeks of flower right now too 



Dizzle Frost said:


> hell yeah, its got a real sativa dom high, and the ueforic high of the blueberry..i gotta get me a cut of that plant for myself lol
> 
> that is one sexy cut of BB , its like a perfect expression of the strain....i gotta find me a new keeper, male and female


Pure shit luck finding that one mango lol. I knew nothing about phenotypes and next to nothing about cloning when I first ran the Blueberry. I had two awesome females out of a pack of seeds and grew them outdoors and managed to keep a snip of one of them alive. That was 4 years ago hehe



chb444220 said:


> that reminds me! i gotta go out into the woods and see if i can find those clones i put out there a few months ago. lol. =)


The last week of sept or the first week in Oct is ideally when you would want to chop your outdoor crop chris but it is soo weather dependant in those last few weeks. You want to let them go as long as you dare but if there is too much rain in those last two weeks then you might want to chop early. In a couple of weeks man the other vegatation around your plants will be dying so it shouldn't be too hard to find your girls but if you go out now, everything is a jungle still.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

hahaha call em baboons arse lmfao. fingers crossed fella! i binned attempts on outdoors after an abysmal effort a couple of years back.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The last week of sept or the first week in Oct is ideally when you would want to chop your outdoor crop chris but it is soo weather dependant in those last few weeks. You want to let them go as long as you dare but if there is too much rain in those last two weeks then you might want to chop early. In a couple of weeks man the other vegatation around your plants will be dying so it shouldn't be too hard to find your girls but if you go out now, everything is a jungle still.


oo yeaa im not gonna chop them yet. =) i jsut wanna see if i can findem. lol. but yeaa maybe ill wait a few more weeks.. thats wat i was hoping tho... that the other plants and shit would die off.. im not countin on finding them.. but it would be a very very nice suprise... and if either of the GG's were male... that i may just have sum nice seeds to add to the collection and spread around!! =D 

u kno wats a good strain HC.. Nirvanas Full Moon... ever smoke it? its got sum thai genetics.... its supposed to be a full blown sativa. but the pheno i have deff has sum indica to it as well. very very frosty... has a spicy taste to it. and a fruity/spicy smell. nice yield if grown with enuff light. ive gotten 3 ounces off 1 plant before. adn the high is amazing. one of the best highs ive had. very uplifting... makes me talkative... but not too anxious or anything.. nice.. clear headed. i can get things done. i start drawing... and thankfully im really high.. soo i think they look good (at the moment they do... until the high wears off... and i look again. hahaha) 

just sumthin you might wanna try sumtime. i wanna keep this pheno around and cross it with sum choclate thai. but cant seem to find that anywhere. but figured it would bring out more of the thai in the full moon. and i think it would give it a unique taste.. spicy chocolate....? lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> that reminds me! i gotta go out into the woods and see if i can find those clones i put out there a few months ago. lol. =)


 Haha get your ass out there. How they gettin water? You plant by the river?


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lush blueberry hc thats more sativa yeah?
> 
> eaviaana those kush shots are really sparkling. grand master and the bubba look dripping.
> 
> so we're heading into autumn, should be some nice purps coming out.


 Thanks don gin...aint got no purple but i do got some caterpillars!


Highlanders cave said:


> My Blueberry cut, completely done at 8 weeks or less....


Man thats nice HC, where this plant be hiding? Wasnt aware you had a blueberry goin.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nope, she doesn't have the big leaves of an indica but everything else from plant structure to the high is all indie. Got a couple of these at a little over 4 weeks of flower right now too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 luck and a good eye thats the prob with blueberry that i dont think many people understand...theres so many phenos and only a small pewrcentage of real solid keepers...then outa that small percentage you have to find that one solid female that doesnt herm .... its one of my fav strains because we have a love hate relationship lol  Ive grown it about 8 times, and after every grow i say "FUCK THIS FUCKIN BB! IM NEVER GROWIN IT AGIAN " lol then i buy 4 packs LMAO


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

--purple kush


----------



## hope full (Sep 15, 2011)

dam canna you all ways got some pretty ass girls man!! whats been up bro? how's the new lab going?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 15, 2011)

hope full said:


> dam canna you all ways got some pretty ass girls man!! whats been up bro? how's the new lab going?


*nothing much, just loitering RIU forums.. lol.. looking for helpless noobs to troll.. jk jk
**new lab is bout finished.. should have pics of it up by this weekend


----------



## MtJarrHead420 (Sep 15, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> nice pics here is one i found on here a while ago. its God Bud from Bc Seed Co


that is a personal favorite, i have always loved god bud, anyone ever grow her? know how she handles?


----------



## Kannabiskyle (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1788913


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

yeaaa aevi. i planted right by a lil river. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

cherry cheese livers purpling up a bit now


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 16, 2011)

that is some really great resin production you have on that plant!!!! Very Nice!!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 16, 2011)

screw porn hub...
wheres the lube?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa aevi. i planted right by a lil river. =)


 let me know how those come out. ive always wondered how well mother nature can grow a plant without adding nutrients from a bottle.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cherry cheese livers purpling up a bit now


love the look of those plants don. youvve always got such unique plants. =) and they always look top knotch!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

chilly cheese livers?! lol....ya chb your right. that plant does look great. are the calyxs purple on the inside??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

you know i'm not sure lol. i think so if i remember rightly from the first time round. she's frosting up a treat now. ive got the dehumidifier on in the tent for the last week n a bit.

couple more shots. she's 8 weeks on Wed. 











should have some more purple pics in a few weeks the run of black cherry kush are just starting to show a little colour to them.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 19, 2011)

they look great Don!!! that is the cherry cheese livers, correct?

I cloned your CQ x QT and got roots in 9 days!!! so far the mom is my healthiest and largest plant!!

Keep up that great work!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah that's the cherry cheese livers. purp pheno obviously hahaha

you sexed the QQ yet Stoney?

thanks man


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah that's the cherry cheese livers. purp pheno obviously hahaha
> 
> you sexed the QQ yet Stoney?
> 
> thanks man


yes sir, i did!! only had one and she is a female!!! I took clippings last week and they all rooted in nine days!! she is the strongest and healthiest plant I have in flower now. she has only been in flower for less than two weeks. If it's ok with you, I'll post a pic on your thread.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

ok with me! haaha damn straight skippy. sounds like you have the taller pheno. she's a beauty.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 19, 2011)

here are a couple pics of a highlanders cave special, C4 x casey Band cross. I should probably be kicked off of this thread for posting a male... but here he is anyway!!


----------



## ohmy (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

thats a nice lookin male


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> here are a couple pics of a highlanders cave special, C4 x casey Band cross. I should probably be kicked off of this thread for posting a male... but here he is anyway!!


That's what I'm talking about stoney!! Nice friggen male man, purple flowers and everything haha. Wish I had that one,,,oh wait I prolly do some where in my bag of seeds. Maybe I'll end up specializing in colored strains I'm getting soo many, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

looks like a fine specimen for breeding


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's what I'm talking about stoney!! Nice friggen male man, purple flowers and everything haha. Wish I had that one,,,oh wait I prolly do some where in my bag of seeds. Maybe I'll end up specializing in colored strains I'm getting soo many, thanks for posting it!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a fine specimen for breeding


Thanks so much for the compliments guys!!!!! I'd love to make some great F2's from him. 

He is outside, do you guys think the color may have come from the cold? we had a couple nights in the 50's here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments guys!!!!! I'd love to make some great F2's from him.
> 
> He is outside, do you guys think the color may have come from the cold? we had a couple nights in the 50's here.


Hard to say with these all being first time run but with the colors just being in the flowers I would it was prolly inherently a purple strain and the cold nights just brought the colors out faster.


----------



## PotPower (Sep 20, 2011)

Cold does have a little to do with it but also just having a room that does not get to hot.
I set mines to 75 in the day and 65 at night but genetics is the main thing. This one turns purple outside through the inside to the stem.
Also light must hit the buds to ripen them properly I noticed. The buds that do not get much light are not as dark but my plant naturally lays down from the weight of the buds and the sides get dark for me.
Some of the last few pages I seen, them plants turn dark early on and mines don't till week 5. 
Just the tips turn colors while everything stays green till a week before ripening.
Here are a few snaps from last night.
They should turn 95% dark in week.half time.
Here is a cross section shot of one I broke on the way out of the room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

that GDP is awesome potpower.  if only it was a different kind of GDP eh


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that GDP is awesome potpower.  if only it was a different kind of GDP eh


yeaaa i am blown away by that GDP... one of the best ive seen!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Might be one for the white catagory


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 21, 2011)

me avatar is purpoloso


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Some colored strains from Chimera while I was pheno hunting

This is one of my favorite pics, C-4 sb cut....



Now how did that Lemon Qleaner get in there hehe...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

that c-4 looks jus like a shishka ...those are osme sexy porno shots


----------



## yadidimean14 (Sep 22, 2011)

nice buds but ill still take some frosty over purps any day


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome pics HC!! was that the mom used in the C$ x CB cross??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> awesome pics HC!! was that the mom used in the C$ x CB cross??


Hey man, thanks! I was going to post a couple of more pics of my P10 when I came across these. And yes, the sb (stoner barbie) cut is the keeper C-4 cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2011)

always bringing pretty dope to the table hc. nice one fella!


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 26, 2011)

Well here's what my purple looks like this year.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

There're pretty man, did the fall temps bring the color out in the leaves?


----------



## XRagnorX (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for blowing it up =). I just came on to add a lil' info. This is my "OP" it's one of my original strains gotten from a bag of good weed several years ago when I first started indoor. No idea what it was called before.... 
It turns purple during flowering regardless of temps (does it indoor too). It hasn't frosted here yet and the plants next to it are still green.
Usually it yields allot better but I tossed my grow this spring due to bugs, this is one of the plants that survived in the dump pile =). 
It has a sweet grapey scent and a nice happy high that has had more than one person laughing hysterically with tears rolling down they're cheeks.
My only complaint about this strain is it takes 70-75 days to finish. A little longer than I like.
As for nutes, I added one watering of tiger blooms a month ago, other than that it is just fed off of the leftovers in the dump.


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

drool drool  too fuckin tasty.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

thats some b0omb lookin shit


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 27, 2011)

XRagnorX said:


> Well here's what my purple looks like this year.
> View attachment 1807025


yeaaa mann i like the color on that alot! very nicely done! thats cool that u found the seed in sum good weed.. u could almost say its "your" strain.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa mann i like the color on that alot! very nicely done! thats cool that u found the seed in sum good weed.. u could almost say its "your" strain.


 the man knows his shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

9 weeks today peeps!

Cherry Cheese Livers





Qrazy Quake


----------



## Vapekush (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW Don Gin! That qrazy quake is qrazy amounts of frosty. Very nice.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

as always Don, very frosty!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

How did I miss this one this morning?? You could see her building up to this a few weeks ago, cool to see what she blosomed into. Nice creation mate you sure that's not made outa glass!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

i love seing fan leaves coated...you knwo its good when the fans are sticky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks guys! she really came out nicely in the last couple of weeks hope she delivers in the high. certainly smells like some sticky icky


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 29, 2011)

yeaaa don u got sum skills wen it comes to breeding!! oo yea. and i did find a few ok the ak-48 x cheesequake! i will start germing them 2night! lets hope they have a better germ rate than the last few seeds i started


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

kool man hope they're winner for ya! as for my breeding skills lol i just put dank and dank together and hope for the best


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man hope they're winner for ya! as for my breeding skills lol i just put dank and dank together and hope for the best


Well whateva ur doin is workin wonders man! hahaha i will be doing a few crosses myself. =) tryna pick a good strain to cross with my full moon. a nice sattiva dom. strain. with thai genetics. spicy flavor/taste. pretty good yielder. deff higher than average. and very fvrosty. light green buds.. nice orange hairs.. wish i had sum chocolate thai to cross with it!! that would be awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

you've got quite the line up of strains to rock out some awesome crosses fella. that full moon was a cracker, had really nice bud structure to it. i was reading in batman skunks journal about a strain he has that looked like the grandaddy hybrid of oldschool landraces. check it > https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/245901-batcave-harvest-journal-3.html

sounds like the holy grail of sativas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

heres a lil nug shot of the Magic Monkey..then the camera battery died.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

shaping up nicely DF a while to go yet yeah?


----------



## stelthy (Oct 4, 2011)

I gotta ask... what makes the buds go Purple.. is it to do with genetics/strain i.e/ 'Purple-Haze' etc ?? or is it to do with Grow-Room temps etc ?? The purple buds do look well nice, especially if they have a frosty THCV coating    !! Is it true though they aren't all that potent ?? what is the best Purple strain atm ?? - STELTHY


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

it's the genetics stelthy. if there's purp in there you can do allsorts of things to bring it out but it has to be there to start with  

purple buds are just as potent. my 2 cents id say tga's qrazy train is a contender, resin profile is crazy. my own cherry cheese livers aint too shabby if i say so myself. or the qrazy quake which is qrazy train x cheese quake


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 4, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I gotta ask... what makes the buds go Purple.. is it to do with genetics/strain i.e/ 'Purple-Haze' etc ?? or is it to do with Grow-Room temps etc ?? The purple buds do look well nice, especially if they have a frosty THCV coating    !! Is it true though they aren't all that potent ?? what is the best Purple strain atm ?? - STELTHY


Indeed.. its got to do with genetics my friend.

I'm sure someone has already answered this question for ya..

but yes, in order to get the purple color out of your plant.. the purple gene must be present in the genetics.

In other words, your not going to be able to get much color out of a 'White' family strain.. because its not in the genetics.


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the genetics stelthy. if there's purp in there you can do allsorts of things to bring it out but it has to be there to start with
> 
> purple buds are just as potent. my 2 cents id say tga's qrazy train is a contender, resin profile is crazy. my own cherry cheese livers aint too shabby if i say so myself. or the qrazy quake which is qrazy train x cheese quake



shat... I knew someone beat me to the punch.

lol.. 

good info Donny!

peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

hahah all good bro! singing from the same hymn sheet


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 4, 2011)

Purple Passion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

nice purp nugs man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shaping up nicely DF a while to go yet yeah?


 Cheers Don, shes got about 3 weeks on her left...smells incredible tho, kushy/chocolatey/grapey


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Oct 5, 2011)

How do you make a plant Purple?


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 5, 2011)

cant wait to harvest the bsb x cb. i was pullin buds apart. lookin at the color on the inside of the buds.. its got a bright pink color.... ya kno how the buds on the inside (that ones that dont see much light)... that are usually light green. these babies are bright pink!


----------



## stelthy (Oct 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the genetics stelthy. if there's purp in there you can do allsorts of things to bring it out but it has to be there to start with
> 
> purple buds are just as potent. my 2 cents id say tga's qrazy train is a contender, resin profile is crazy. my own cherry cheese livers aint too shabby if i say so myself. or the qrazy quake which is qrazy train x cheese quake


Ok I will go and hunt down some Purple strains  What sort of things can you do to bring out and accentuate the purple ??








This pic is fuck'in amazing  I'd love to grow some buds like this ... what strain is this and what techniques were used to bring out the purple so much ?? - STELTHY


----------



## swaff (Oct 5, 2011)

here is my purple erkle about 6 weeks into flower


----------



## superstonerdude (Oct 5, 2011)

heres my bubblegum week 7 of flower


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 5, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1298943d1291200867-big-buddas-chiesel-dsc01531.jpg

Sorry about the link folk's, its late and been a long day. Just had my first j since dinner too ( Bx2 x D.P.Q ) so with my computer skills being nothing less than pathetic, you can bump it just now and i'll get it together for tomorrow.

P.S Its a Chiesel a done a wee while back


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

Magic Monkey (Grand Daddy Purple x DPD) X (Urkle x DPD)..7 weeks 12/12

View attachment 1822243View attachment 1822244View attachment 1822245


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok I will go and hunt down some Purple strains  What sort of things can you do to bring out and accentuate the purple ??
> This pic is fuck'in amazing  I'd love to grow some buds like this ... what strain is this and what techniques were used to bring out the purple so much ?? - STELTHY


like i say man it's mostly down to the genetics but you can get things like purple maxx from humboldt counties, but they've had some bad press lately about carcinogenic ingredients  

only other trick i know of is to shock the plant with ice cubes on top of the medium just chuck a few on and let them melt. next day you should see the colour change. in some plants it's more obvious than others.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

dizzle that GDP looks real tasty! buds look nice n gooey.

nice chiesel there cinders! cant wait to see your QQ up in here!


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 6, 2011)

A Purp


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Oct 6, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Ok I will go and hunt down some Purple strains  What sort of things can you do to bring out and accentuate the purple ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i think if you want buds that purple. your gonna need to pick up the latest version of photo shop 7.0


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dizzle that GDP looks real tasty! buds look nice n gooey.
> 
> nice chiesel there cinders! cant wait to see your QQ up in here!


Its coming soon Pal. Just a flushing, sorry bout the delay, hard to get time and its not next door 
But, this seem's like being another great thread and with some colorful strain's from the Cave, i'm hoping for the Pinky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dizzle that GDP looks real tasty! buds look nice n gooey.
> 
> nice chiesel there cinders! cant wait to see your QQ up in here!


 cheers! shes a sick lookin girl lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> like i say man it's mostly down to the genetics but you can get things like purple maxx from humboldt counties, but they've had some bad press lately about carcinogenic ingredients
> 
> only other trick i know of is to shock the plant with ice cubes on top of the medium just chuck a few on and let them melt. next day you should see the colour change. in some plants it's more obvious than others.


 DJ Short actually wrote an article on this...he said he waters with ice cubes the last lil bit, ice melts slowley and helps bring out the hues

good call Don


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> is that a praying mantis hanging from your leaf? looks crazy!!!


I see it lol

Damn H.C That's a sweet looking crop bro. I love the way you got them all lined up, in uniform, like soldier's! You must have a book of smoke report's to write !


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning all! Anyone care for a bowl of some Fruity Pebbles???


----------



## BTG1028 (Oct 8, 2011)

.........................................................


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

Another kick ass winner from the HC line. This is what's in my bowl a lot lately. 

Calizhar x Caseyband...




Cured nug shot...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Almost taste it from here Highlander mmmmmmmm As i said i great job on nthe work, and a proper winner for all purpose's.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 8, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Good morning all! Anyone care for a bowl of some Fruity Pebbles???


funny cuz it actually looks like fruity pebbles. looks great.... although i think the color/pic was altered a lil bit. =/ im sure the riginal image still looked amazing tho. =)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to get my hands on a good purple strain all my trys at one have failed with shity pheno types


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Good morning all! Anyone care for a bowl of some Fruity Pebbles???


what strain is this?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

Q.Q...Cheesequake x Qrazytrain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice cinders man! Mouthwatering and ripe to perfection!!

And saerimmner that's the EEC strain,,,easter egg in confetti lmao ; !)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2011)

My Barneys G13 Haze!

*



















*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

that cola looks giant, nice plant!

heres some Magic Monkey, shes startin to fill out a lil now
View attachment 1828687View attachment 1828688View attachment 1828691View attachment 1828695View attachment 1828697


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

thats a beast pukka! that g13 sends my brain scatty.

dizzle is that magic monkey seeded? looks like some beans at the tip of the cola?! 

my latest Qrazy Quake


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1829393View attachment 1829394View attachment 1829396View attachment 1829397


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

@ Don.... no i thought she was to but those calyxes are jus big ampty fluufs lol...i thought some of the C99 polen got to it but no deals lol.....maybe ill find a few suprise beans in there when i harvest lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that cola looks giant, nice plant!
> 
> heres some Magic Monkey, shes startin to fill out a lil now
> View attachment 1828687View attachment 1828688View attachment 1828691View attachment 1828695View attachment 1828696View attachment 1828697


Cheers Dizzle,........................ is your the magic monkey... merlin x gorrila grape?? ive got some beans of that myself mate be interestin to see how it finishs up!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a beast pukka! that g13 sends my brain scatty.
> 
> dizzle is that magic monkey seeded? looks like some beans at the tip of the cola?!
> 
> my latest Qrazy Quake


Nice 1 don, that bud is mint bro!!!



80degreez said:


> View attachment 1829393View attachment 1829394View attachment 1829396View attachment 1829397


Hey 80 lookin good man!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah PUKKA those are Merlin X Gorilla from Flo....theres soem nice phenos in there!

I hav ea finished journal with em if you wanna check it out...its called goriilas in the mist


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah PUKKA those are Merlin X Gorilla from Flo....theres soem nice phenos in there!
> 
> I hav ea finished journal with em if you wanna check it out...its called goriilas in the mist


Whos flo mate?? lol.........................chuck me a link up mate, i cant get thro in your profile


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whos flo mate?? lol.........................chuck me a link up mate, i cant get thro in your profile


link below

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427540-gorillaz-mist-gorilla-grape-magic.html


----------



## DankyKush1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone ever tried Dynamite? 
Its a Grapefruit Indica
Supposed to get pretty purple / pink 
I ordered it a few weeks ago should be here soon


----------



## jdro (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

thats some dark dank jdro!


----------



## jdro (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some dark dank jdro!


This is the first bud I ever got like this, total purple. I have had headband, and Mr Nice with purp mixed in a bud here and there. This is nothing but purple with red hairs. Crazy thing is how good it taste. I love it, strain is Frisian Dew.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ill. Be postin pics up of the black sour bubble x caseyband I harvested a few days ago. Internet should b bak on 2night. She has a really really nice color 2 her. Glad I. Kept a clonez! Nice pics tho guys. That qrazy quake looks great. Pissed mine turned out 2 b males.. and my ak 48 x cheesequale seeds do not look like they're gonna germ....... =(


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

a few more Magic Monkey shots


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Ill. Be postin pics up of the black sour bubble x caseyband I harvested a few days ago. Internet should b bak on 2night. She has a really really nice color 2 her. Glad I. Kept a clonez! Nice pics tho guys. That qrazy quake looks great. Pissed mine turned out 2 b males.. and my ak 48 x cheesequale seeds do not look like they're gonna germ....... =(


 How are the new crosses makin out? You should have some new ones soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

dizzle your the king of the purple! dam so many purple strains you must have a room of just mothers lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dizzle your the king of the purple! dam so many purple strains you must have a room of just mothers lol


 lol nah man im far from the purple king..i realy only have this one purple plant...CBH and HC got me beat hands down in the purple dept


----------



## DankyKush1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I call her Purple Aurora
Shes not a purple strain
Cold weather brought in some beautiful purple tips


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> a few more Magic Monkey shots
> View attachment 1833013View attachment 1833014View attachment 1833015View attachment 1833016


gunna have to pop 1 of those mate, and if mine come even close to yours ill be buzzin!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> gunna have to pop 1 of those mate, and if mine come even close to yours ill be buzzin!!


 They were pretty good, i popped 5, had 3 girls 1 was this one, the smoke was pretty strong for a purple to. I actually found a lil nug in the bottom of a trim jar yesterday, been sittin there for awhile now..tasted like pure grape.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 11, 2011)

Since I seen this thread pop up, it reminded me I have a few choice new pic's to throw up of my latest Purplehuna harvest.


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 11, 2011)

wow that are those genetics?


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 11, 2011)

Blueberry







BSB x CB


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

Great stoney love the blueberry  keep on keeping on brotha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

bsb x cb is so vivid. nice work fella!

here's another of my QrazyQuake


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

everything looks so fucking good


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 4, 2012)

One of my Bitches....


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 4, 2012)

PICS:
1 - Sweet Blue Kush = 21 x Violator Kush
2 - 21 = Blueberry x SweetTooth
3 - Wiapi'o Hapa
4 - Wiapi'o Hapa
5 - Sweet Blue Diesel = 21 x Sour Diesel
6 thru 8 - Purps
9 - Roughneck = Jamacain Lambs Bread x Purple Rhino IBL
10 - Purps
11 - Purple Kush = Purps x Violator Kush


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 4, 2012)

i forgot about this thread....

BSB x CB


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 4, 2012)

Well done stoneyluv^^ How's the smoke from that bad girl?


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 5, 2012)

Whats BSB x CB??????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Whats BSB x CB??????


As yet unnamed it's Black Sour Bubble (Black Rose x Bog's Sour Bubble) x Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband)


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 5, 2012)

SourBlack HeadBubble ? Sounds great, looks great, I bet it smokes great too by the look o' tings.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

Floja...seeds compliments of our long lost little buddy chris


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 5, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Well done stoneyluv^^ How's the smoke from that bad girl?


very heavy body stone. excellent pain reliever!!! gives the munchies to!!! the taste is earthy, like a quality coffee. it compliments my other breeds perfectly.



Highlanders cave said:


> As yet unnamed it's Black Sour Bubble (Black Rose x Bog's Sour Bubble) x Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband)


i've been calling it unicorn to my friends until you name it!!



Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1975419View attachment 1975420
> 
> Floja...seeds compliments of our long lost little buddy chris


HC that purp pheno looks very similar to my bsb x cb...... very cool looking jar appeal!!!


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jan 5, 2012)

How do I get some Bsb x cb beans?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1975419View attachment 1975420
> 
> Floja...seeds compliments of our long lost little buddy chris


wow! niiiiice! shit came out pretty nice ehh?? i was lost. but now im found. hahahaha. =D knew youd take care of them man! soo wat phenos did y aend up with?? all purple?? or u end up with one of the green phenos too?? either way. great job man.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Not sure if these should be in the purple catagory or the white . I'll try and post pics each day man, should have enough for two or three weeks!
> 
> These are Void aka my P10. Quick finisher at 7.5 weeks and I guess this would be the grape tasting pheno that subby talks about. It takes cold temps to bring the colors out. Ocean Forest soil with ammendments and Cornucopia nutes with Synergy and Nitrozime are what I use.


thats some sexy shit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wow! niiiiice! shit came out pretty nice ehh?? i was lost. but now im found. hahahaha. =D knew youd take care of them man! soo wat phenos did y aend up with?? all purple?? or u end up with one of the green phenos too?? either way. great job man.


The long lost prodigal son returns! Good to hear from you man and hope things are going well! Five plants and each one was a little different, running them through again for a second generation to find a keeper.

Later chris



Niko Bellick said:


> thats some sexy shit.


Thank ya Niko for the bump she taste as good as she looks too lol. Gooey Grape Skunk!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The long lost prodigal son returns! Good to hear from you man and hope things are going well! Five plants and each one was a little different, running them through again for a second generation to find a keeper.
> 
> Later chris


yep yep. im back. =) glad to see they turned out good. =) they look cool tho. the real dark one looks like how mine did. but the lighter purple one looks alot frostier. =) u got any more pcis of them?? i was jsut goin thru ur thread and couldnt find any pics of them?? id love to see sum pics. =) hope u get yaself a nice keeper. =)


----------



## powerslide (Jan 12, 2012)

know where i can get a cut of that or some seeds?? do any good outdoors?


Highlanders cave said:


> My Blueberry cut, completely done at 8 weeks or less....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 13, 2012)

not grown by me this was a gift a single eigth sitting on top of an lb of the green next to it. I sjmoked a bit before the photos were taken and gave a bowl to someone. I didnt think much of it when I bought it in a dark room at a party looked like some garbage that they were trying to entice me with. but I was very surprised when i got home. never came across it again.
I just ordered 3 purple strains and 2 blue strains to try and achieve this. this shit was wild and tasted very good but was a just a little better than average thc Id guess 16% I got a thread goin with some research if you want to contribute.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/502080-trigering-anthocyanin-color-pigment.html


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 13, 2012)

heres a few pics of sum G-13 Haze i grew. (compliments of Dizzle)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

you got a sweet pheno man! breeder credit goes to Cowboy Logic tho  

you should see my buddies!!!!! its a monster, prolly gonna yield 45-50g lol nice an purple to, but you had the most purple flowers by far


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres a few pics of sum G-13 Haze i grew. (compliments of Dizzle)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994659View attachment 1994660View attachment 1994661View attachment 1994662View attachment 1994663


what size pot was that grown in?
looks good but slightly stretched, id like to see some more density.
Still, this thread makes me drool

that blueberry at the top.... damn. Too bad it yeilds so low and is a touchy plant


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 13, 2012)

Here was my second grow i just took a bunch of bagseed and decided to throw them in different pots and situations to learn and this one was in a Gatorade bottle with the top cut off and i didnt cut a single branch it just grew the way it grew and it actually was pretty good stuff really smooth. this was grown outdoors and the pics were all take the day i cut her down.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow some of these pics are amazing.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 14, 2012)

it was grown in a party cup. and i took a couple buds off the bottom. but.. doesnt looked stretched 2 me...? the nodes are pretty tight. and the buds are VERY dense as well. look a lil closer at the pics.... lol. its a 12-12 from seed grow.


----------



## Bigrock2150 (Jan 28, 2012)

I Can't really remember the name but I picked up an 1/8th if this here in cali about 6 months ago. It was great to look at but not very high in potency when compared to other "top shelf" strains.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2012)

I posted this pic a while ago in a series of pic's a few pages back, but here it is in full detail. It's a local strain gifted to me called Purplehuna and it tastes just like grapes. 







Just thought this pic in full detail was worth another look. Check the April issue of Hightimes (mid feb) "Pix of the crop" to see it in glossy full detail.


----------



## naturalremedies (Jan 30, 2012)

Trimmed up Black Rose and some 11 week Querkle.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jan 30, 2012)

Purple mr. nice
taste hashy, high lasts only 30min at best. 

anyone got a purple strain that is actually potent and long lasting high?
is the consensus that purple strains are less potent than green strains??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

black sour bubble


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2012)

oldschooltofu said:


> Purple mr. nice
> taste hashy, high lasts only 30min at best.
> 
> anyone got a purple strain that is actually potent and long lasting high?
> is the consensus that purple strains are less potent than green strains??


i had a g-13 that i grew out not too long ago that had a great high. wasnt like a KO smoke. but had a great long lasting high. =)

ive heard the rumor that purple strains are less potent... i dont uderstand why that would be true... in my opinion.. there are sum purple strains that are just as potent as green strain



Dizzle Frost said:


> black sour bubble
> View attachment 2029813


ahhhhh... i was waitin 4 u to post sum pics of these. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

Black Sour Bubble bump...

.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jan 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> there are sum purple strains that are just as potent as green strain


would love to know which purple strains are potent.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2012)

oldschooltofu said:


> would love to know which purple strains are potent.


the G-13 Haze i grew out was pretty potent. adn the pics of the plant above... Black Sour Bubble (Black Rose x Bog's Sour Bubble). Thats DEFF another potent strain. Bogs Sour Bubble has a purple pheno too which is frosty as fuck and nice and purple adn packs a powerful punch!! =) im sure there are more.. but htose are the ones im farmiliar with. =)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

i jus ran outa G13Haze lastnight...man that stuff was powerful! my pheno had a nice hazey taste with a sweet kushy aftertaste


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

***tryna revive the thread a lil**


CaliBand

**




Black Sour Bubble


*View attachment 2092529View attachment 2092531View attachment 2092535*
*​


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2012)

The caliband is next on my shopping list lol, got some BSBxCB and Dog to go thru first though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

ever find those QQ's Saer?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> The caliband is next on my shopping list lol, got some BSBxCB and Dog to go thru first though


I grew out the BSB x CB as well. and it turns just as purple as the CaliBand does. =) and i have a purple dog. DOG x ? very nice looking. have a selfed dog thats vegginf. really excited to give her a run. and love that theyre FEM. =) no more praying for a female.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 27, 2012)

That CaliBand is amazing..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> That CaliBand is amazing..


Thanks ; !)


----------



## 80degreez (Mar 28, 2012)

buds arent super purple, but the plant is - peyote purple


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 28, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I personally stay away from purple bud due to its tendency to be garbage.


I agree...looks killer tastes like poo....and the high is about a 5-6 out of 10....... purple rhino x purple wreck


----------



## t0rn (Mar 28, 2012)

From my first grow, random bagseed I named Black Hole. Tasted like dank potpourri.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

View attachment 2108445View attachment 2108446View attachment 2108447View attachment 2108448View attachment 2108449View attachment 2108450View attachment 2108451


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2012)

looks fuckin danko


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ever find those QQ's Saer?


Nope seems to have fallen off the edge of the earth which is rather annoying lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> I grew out the BSB x CB as well. and it turns just as purple as the CaliBand does. =) and i have a purple dog. DOG x ? very nice looking. have a selfed dog thats vegginf. really excited to give her a run. and love that theyre FEM. =) no more praying for a female.


yeah got 4/7 females with the BSBxCB so ive popped 12 caliband to fill up the room lol, gonna run the dog a bit later in the year methinks, wanna see what the BSBxCB n caliband can do for me first lol, plus ive been promising the missus purple bud for a while now so really should get this done first before i move onto something else lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2012)

lol. yeaaa my girl was excited to see the really purple buds... my sis doesnt think its real... lol. she thinks i used purple dye or sumthing. hahahaha. oo well. i liked the caliband.. just not too potent. =/ but its still nice to look at. this purple dog looks to be much frostier/potent than the caliband. never tried it yet. but i will try it sooon. =) ill let ya guys kno how it is.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 7, 2012)

Tga Querkle I don't care what color the buds are I've grown all kinds of different strains that gag you when you hit them this being one 
Before





After


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Afghan kush x bubblicious IMO the bubblicious ruined the flavor I am def not a fan of anything nirvana has to offer but the afghan kept the potency up


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2012)

wow. i woulda thought the bubblicious WOULD help with the taste. thought it would sweeten it up a lil. i love nirvana. and am a big fan of many of their strains. =D my best/biggest plant was from nirvana... white widow. its the pic of the plant in my avatar.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jet fuel super potent


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Their strains don't like my room 90% of any hermaphrodites I get are in early flower and it's not from stress I've bred with them and they throw all hermaphrodites if it was from stress they'd be throwin lady offspring


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sensi seeds nl is an excellent yielder and very potent if your looking for yield and quanity and clones easy


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blue widow x The purps more of a lavender


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry the pics are so big ladies and gents I only have a cellphone and that's all the purple moms I keep


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2012)

looks nice. =) pics look good coming from a phone. could only imagine wat theyd look like if taken with a nicer camera. =)


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 9, 2012)

thought id share a bit of knowledge i gained through experience with regards to nice purple colors for your buds......try using Schultz brand liquid african violet plant food...in the past when i didnt have the ca$h for name brand nutes i used this and it gave me some intense purple and pink colors, even on strains that dont usually exibit these hue's...end product was sticky gooey frosty and stinky aswell...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> thought id share a bit of knowledge i gained through experience with regards to nice purple colors for your buds......try using Schultz brand liquid african violet plant food...in the past when i didnt have the ca$h for name brand nutes i used this and it gave me some intense purple and pink colors, even on strains that dont usually exibit these hue's...end product was sticky gooey frosty and stinky aswell...


Sounds disgusting


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol. ive used the original schultz all purpose plant food... didnt add any color.. but it actually worked great. thats wat i used in my WW grow. plant seemed happy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's my Caseyband x B.S.B just into 2 weeks 12/12 and putting out the color's 

http://






Peace
cgg


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

i have yet to see a BSB x CB that hasnt been dark purple.. lol. every single person who has grown that strain out has got a dark purple pheno.. lol. youll be happy.


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Pakistan Chitral Kush..(PCK)aka Purple Pakistani.Cannabiogen Version.100% Pure Indica BY TROPICAL SEEDS CO.MY GROW. PURPLE FROM START OF SIGNS OF FLOWERS. That's purple!The first 5 pictures are at about 5-6 weeks.The rest are from the past 2 days.STRAIN REVIEW AND TEST RESULTS COMING TO RELEAF MAGAZINE..SO STAY TUNED. http://releaf.co/


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Apr 29, 2012)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> i think if you want buds that purple. your gonna need to pick up the latest version of photo shop 7.0


Oh yea look at mine above. Same exact strain from the same breeder. I posted a picture of this PCK some months ago. I just harvested mine today.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 30, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i have yet to see a BSB x CB that hasnt been dark purple.. lol. every single person who has grown that strain out has got a dark purple pheno.. lol. youll be happy.



ive got one going now and havent had any colors come in yet, been flowering since 4-14 though so ill give it some time


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

crazytrain14 said:


> ive got one going now and havent had any colors come in yet, been flowering since 4-14 though so ill give it some time


hmmmm. interestinggg. id like to see it. =) usually shows colors within the 1st 2 weeks.... sooo idk. maybe u got one of the only green phenos. =) lucky. bet its potent


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 1, 2012)

on the right in the group shots. been flowering about 2ish weeks now


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (May 1, 2012)

hghflyrjd1 said:


> pakistan chitral kush..(pck)aka purple pakistani.cannabiogen version.100% pure indica by tropical seeds co.my grow. Purple from start of signs of flowers. That's purple!the first 5 pictures are at about 5-6 weeks.the rest are from the past 2 days.strain review and test results coming to releaf magazine..so stay tuned. http://releaf.co/View attachment 2146895View attachment 2146896View attachment 2146897View attachment 2146898View attachment 2146899View attachment 2146900View attachment 2146901View attachment 2146902View attachment 2146903View attachment 2146904View attachment 2146905View attachment 2146906View attachment 2146907View attachment 2146908View attachment 2146909View attachment 2146910View attachment 2146911View attachment 2146913View attachment 2146914View attachment 2146915View attachment 2146917View attachment 2146918View attachment 2146919


true purple..beat that!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Jeeze fooking louise bro this is an entire thread on purple buds, not a pissing contest. Have you even looked through this journal lmfao


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Jeeze fooking louise bro this is an entire thread on purple buds, not a pissing contest. Have you even looked through this journal lmfao


lol. trueee trueee. =) id be proud too man. they ARE nice purple buds.. but.. well. "Jeeze fooking louise".... lol. there are alotta nice purple buds on this thread. hahaha. sup caveeeman?? u gopnna throw sum of ur floja pics in the mix?? =)


----------



## cmt1984 (May 1, 2012)

here is some green queen x querkle, gorilla grape, double purple doja x black rose and querkle.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Wonderful looking bud shots bro, nice job!


----------



## bowsa (May 1, 2012)

seen ya post on subs thread cool thread tga all the way baby querkle think my super soil in this bucket was to hot cause the green was real hard to fluss out all plant were clones and were throwing great colors i will see if i can find the pics and post a couple more .


----------



## bowsa (May 1, 2012)

look to the far right the plant above on my first post see how green it still is and all the other faded very nice ohthe front two plants were big blue canadian gentics looke d super no taste! still gets u ripped iam going to try ripped bubba and vortex


----------



## crazyhazey (May 1, 2012)

some wild ass bagseed that stinks of blueberry muffins and a cinnamon after taste, even noticed pink and purple calyxs, some still green as well. some of the leaf tips turned purple but i was forced to early harvest her due to daylight hours going back to 14/10. will run this girl till finish this fall, positive the comparison will be MUCH better, she only had 30 days to flower, if i could i would have ran her at least 60
View attachment 2150097View attachment 2150090View attachment 2150091View attachment 2150092View attachment 2150093View attachment 2150125


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2012)

beautiful pics guys. =) keep'em coming!


----------



## Nander (May 4, 2012)

Don does this count as a purple tric?
Northern Berry. Pro mix soil. No nutes yet. Two weeks into 12/12. 150 sunsystem + 69watt 2700K CFL closet grow.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2012)

looks purple enough to me. =)


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 4, 2012)

Heres my 1 plant of her. I hope this pheno turns a nice purple. Sorry its not purple yet but Im sure it will be soon.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 4, 2012)

Nander said:


> Don does this count as a purple tric?
> Northern Berry. Pro mix soil. No nutes yet. Two weeks into 12/12. 150 sunsystem + 69watt 2700K CFL closet grow.View attachment 2153276View attachment 2153277


nice.

i have family in Cadillac.


----------



## Nander (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Cadillac is nice if you can get past the cold. Can't wait to see what she looks like in about a month from now. Already smells amazing.


----------



## MysticMorris (May 6, 2012)

G13 Labs Blueberry Gum + cold night temps


----------



## Saerimmner (May 6, 2012)

BSBxCB by Highlander`s Cave


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 6, 2012)

You left out my favorite which are frosty red plants, Bright reds with crystals.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 6, 2012)

how about purple pollen sacs?...from a plushberry male.


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

FilthyFletch said:


> You left out my favorite which are frosty red plants, Bright reds with crystals.


youll have to show me sum pics of those man. id love to see sum red plants. lol. they can fall into the pink category. =p


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> how about purple pollen sacs?...from a plushberry male.


works for me. =) those are cool looking. nice adn speckled. how ya been man??


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 9, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> BSBxCB by Highlander`s CaveView attachment 2156588View attachment 2156589


how far into flower are yours? mine are about 3.5 weeks and solid green no purple yet, its wild highlander said i have the rare green pheno.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 10, 2012)

crazytrain14 said:


> how far into flower are yours? mine are about 3.5 weeks and solid green no purple yet, its wild highlander said i have the rare green pheno.


Heya mate, mine are about 4-5 weeks in now, ive had 3 phenoss so far and one of them is a lot greener than the other 2, heres some pics of my greenish one


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2012)

very nice guys. yeaa this is the 1st time ive seen phenos that arent dark dark purple. lol. im excited to see how they turn out.. im thinkin theyll be more potent than the purple ones.. crazytrain... i kno u were hopin for a purple one.. but trust me. u got urself a keeper there. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2012)

Pretty purty ; !) Or purty pretty if you prefer...


----------



## Mauler57 (May 10, 2012)

My grow mentor hooked me up with 7gr of Da Purps. The flavor is off the hook with an earthy hint with the "grapey" taste lingering on exhale. I know I just started tokin this but.....this bitch has no ceiling... I'm a chronic toker and 1 to 2 hits gets you there. I took 5 hits within 2 minutes and was seeing colors and patterns...NO Bullshit!! Clones are on the way..heehee


----------



## Tbot (May 10, 2012)

Purple haze day 53

View attachment 2161891View attachment 2161893


----------



## atidd11 (May 11, 2012)

Mauler57 said:


> View attachment 2161489
> 
> My grow mentor hooked me up with 7gr of Da Purps. The flavor is off the hook with an earthy hint with the "grapey" taste lingering on exhale. I know I just started tokin this but.....this bitch has no ceiling... I'm a chronic toker and 1 to 2 hits gets you there. I took 5 hits within 2 minutes and was seeing colors and patterns...NO Bullshit!! Clones are on the way..heehee


That bud looks so fuckin nice man.


----------



## Bucket head (May 16, 2012)

cool thread


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2012)

yeaa wish i had more pics to add to the thread tho. =/ its dying out...


----------



## CloneArmy420 (May 16, 2012)

one of my finest


----------



## Saldaw (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Bucket head (May 17, 2012)

hehe


----------



## Miyagi (May 17, 2012)

I'm working on it...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

........................
View attachment 2177269View attachment 2177270View attachment 2177271


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm. beautiful as always dizz


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmm. beautiful as always dizz


2nd that


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

one thing i alway like about ur pics dizz.. is the plants look just like they would if u were to go and lok at them in person.. some people use the light. or adjust brightness... and all that good stuff...... yours looks all natural. (pun intended) lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> one thing i alway like about ur pics dizz.. is the plants look just like they would if u were to go and lok at them in person.. some people use the light. or adjust brightness... and all that good stuff...... yours looks all natural. (pun intended) lol


U accusing me of cheating?...j/k...lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> U accusing me of cheating?...j/k...lol.


lol. na not at all man. i use a flash wen i take pics most of the time. i can never capture the actual looks of the plants... even while hanging a CFL (6500K) above the plant. my camera is a kodak easy share or sum shit. soo i cant really mess with the settings at all. soo it chooses teh best white balance and watnot. havent figured out a way to adjust it on my own other than on the computer..

those pics looks great man. lol. looks like u cheated tho.... =/ did u dump a pile of frost all over those nugs?? and then open the pic up in "paint" and color the buds in purple.....? =p lol. obviously jk. =) wat strain is that again?? feel like theyre jack "sumthing" jack berry or sumthing similar? or i might just be makin shit up. lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lol. na not at all man. i use a flash wen i take pics most of the time. i can never capture the actual looks of the plants... even while hanging a CFL (6500K) above the plant. my camera is a kodak easy share or sum shit. soo i cant really mess with the settings at all. soo it chooses teh best white balance and watnot. havent figured out a way to adjust it on my own other than on the computer..
> 
> those pics looks great man. lol. looks like u cheated tho.... =/ did u dump a pile of frost all over those nugs?? and then open the pic up in "paint" and color the buds in purple.....? =p lol. obviously jk. =) wat strain is that again?? feel like theyre jack "sumthing" jack berry or sumthing similar? or i might just be makin shit up. lol


Early and late day sunlight tends to give better pics, brings out the contrast...plus I have a really good camera. That was taken without a flash, but all of Sannies indica dom gear throws out a lot of resin...it's a Jack H male crossed I believe w/an original DJ blueberry.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> one thing i alway like about ur pics dizz.. is the plants look just like they would if u were to go and lok at them in person.. some people use the light. or adjust brightness... and all that good stuff...... yours looks all natural. (pun intended) lol


thanks Chris... i try to make em look as realistic as possible, i prolly take 20 pix of each plant then delete about 15 of those lol



Sunbiz1 said:


> U accusing me of cheating?...j/k...lol.


i wish i had your camera Biz , i got a 16mp Cannon but yurs has all the bells and whistles for HighTimes shots  Those JB look pretty sweet dude!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

some early popcorn buds i snipped as a taster, BSBxCB by Highlanders cave.....


----------



## Josh3235 (May 23, 2012)

A bag seed I had last year. I'm thinking about growing it again this year.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

Looks like Somas Lavender kinda


----------



## Josh3235 (May 23, 2012)

Possibly. It had a really nice smell to it. Whatever the strain is, I love everything about it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

Was it spicey kinda ? ... yah whatever rit is is fuckin tight!


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

bag seeds are always full of surprises... ive almost considered buyin a mixed 5 pack from nirvana and see wat i get... but at the same time.. i hate not knowing wat i am growing. =/


----------



## Josh3235 (May 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Was it spicey kinda ? ... yah whatever rit is is fuckin tight!


Nope, the taste was pretty sweet. I would love to know the strain though. It was so frosty and I loved the looks of the buds.


chb444220 said:


> bag seeds are always full of surprises... ive almost considered buyin a mixed 5 pack from nirvana and see wat i get... but at the same time.. i hate not knowing wat i am growing. =/


To grow a bagseed like mine, yes. To buy bagseed off of a site then no. My seeds came from bad plants with super good genetics i'm assuming. The guy who grew it, must have been such a bad grower, all of the bud had so much seeds so he must have had a male plant pollinate all of his females.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Last time i grew badseed it was some Durban beans i picked outa a QP ... the plants were huge frosty and all females lol .... week 5 they all threw out mad nuts .... that was the last bagseed grow for me ... but i have grown some real nice ones to , the best was a unknown plant like yurs ... still to this day have no clue what it was ... some sorta hybrid that had a sweet vaniila kinda smell.


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2012)

yeaa i get nervous growin out bagseeds. ive grown out 4.. and same as yours.. they were all fem.. but went hermie 1/2way thru. =/


----------



## Bucket head (May 25, 2012)

how bout some pink bud?


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

i like pink. =) in more than 1 way... lol i think pink phenos are stronger than the purple ones... ive had a couple potent purple phenos... but idk... they dont compare to a nice white frosty strain. =-/


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i like pink. =) in more than 1 way... lol i think pink phenos are stronger than the purple ones... ive had a couple potent purple phenos... but idk... they dont compare to a nice white frosty strain. =-/



My black domina has the best of both worlds... 

Just started turning purple a couple days ago.
She's getting more and more purple everyday 

Temps haven't dropped below 69 so its not cold induced Purp


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

yeaa i like strains that do that as well. =) my cheese has 2-3 spots where theres a lil purple. dont think it would show up on a camera tho. i was lookin thru a magnifying glass checkin the trichs... and noticed it. but maybe with time.. it will darken up. =) we shall seeee.


----------



## meezy4tw (May 26, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> youll have to show me sum pics of those man. id love to see sum red plants. lol. they can fall into the pink category. =p



Like this one? LolView attachment 2185745

I'm pretty sure this is a strain called pink lady, I don't know the whole background of it except I think it was created by subcool(the awesome guy from TGA genetics) and that he never released it to the market. This picture is from google. It's not mine.


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

meezy4tw said:


> Like this one? LolView attachment 2185745
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is a strain called pink lady, I don't know the whole background of it except I think it was created by subcool(the awesome guy from TGA genetics) and that he never released it to the market. This picture is from google. It's not mine.


JUST like that! lol. never seen that pic before. very niiiice very niiiice. =) idk why sub wouldnt wanna release that beauty! lol. ima have to ask him if this is his strain.. lol. see wat he sais.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2012)

meezy4tw said:


> Like this one? LolView attachment 2185745
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is a strain called pink lady, I don't know the whole background of it except I think it was created by subcool(the awesome guy from TGA genetics) and that he never released it to the market. This picture is from google. It's not mine.


i've seen that pic before. i think it's plushberry in the testing stages, it was called pink lady then. i'm pretty sure i saw it in a test grow thread at....shit....open grow maybe?


----------



## Miyagi (May 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i've seen that pic before. i think it's plushberry in the testing stages, it was called pink lady then. i'm pretty sure i saw it in a test grow thread at....shit....open grow maybe?


It's a fake! I saw on another site where by "turning down the gain" or some shit, it was normal green/yellow/red. Can't remember where I saw it but that pic has been getting around for a while, pretty impressive though


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2012)

1 of BSBxCB im chopping this week


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2012)

very niiiice man. look almost EXACTLY how mine looks.. crazy.. almost looks like u stole sum of my pics... lol. =p


----------



## Miyagi (May 27, 2012)

I saw purple on my latest Midnight today! Couple more weeks and I'll post them up, in the meantime heres a purp that hermed...

See the bloody bananas?


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2012)

ooo yeaa. i see'em.. fuckin HATE nanners!! my cheese has been throwing out sum throughout the end of flowering... sucks!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

fuckin hermans! nice buds tho


----------



## Miyagi (May 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuckin hermans! nice buds tho


Cheers! That's the only reason I'm still working on that line, coz they look, smell and smoke nice and it's not easy to get purple 'round here!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Cheers! That's the only reason I'm still working on that line, coz they look, smell and smoke nice and it's not easy to get purple 'round here!


ahh if it only throws em out later in flower than fuck it i say lol ... the show must go on !  

whats the genetics?


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2012)

yeaa if its the very end of flowering its not too big of a deal in my opinion. still annoying tho. =/


----------



## Miyagi (May 28, 2012)

She's a fast finisher, so it means I can't do it side by side with long flowerers or they get immature seed but it is only a few nanners and they come late, so yeah, by herself she's fine. I am working on it though- absolute 0 stress, natural light cycle, no pgrs, very light nutes AND breeding the best females with some good stable males.

The original genetics were Fucking Incredible X The Black, those pics are S1s. So far all have been purpler than the parental strains. It isn't killer smoke but very uplifting and happy and I really like the effects, just smoke it too quick so hopefully I can improve potency a little with a good male x.


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2012)

i was going to suggest breeding it with a nice male. and try to breed out the trait. =) the color looks great!


----------



## Miyagi (May 29, 2012)

Just finding the right boys is tricky! Had a purple God Bud male but I left it at a mates and he killed it. Another mate just binned some plushberry males which had promise. Hopefully another mate gets a boy from his Burgundy testers, I would give that x a shot and work from there. Haha I can remember a time when I would never have hoped for a male.

ps. that avatar pic is an awesome comparison shot.


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Just finding the right boys is tricky! Had a purple God Bud male but I left it at a mates and he killed it. Another mate just binned some plushberry males which had promise. Hopefully another mate gets a boy from his Burgundy testers, I would give that x a shot and work from there. Haha I can remember a time when I would never have hoped for a male.
> 
> ps. that avatar pic is an awesome comparison shot.


yeaaa i feel ya on that. germing a 5 pack of blueberry seeds right now. actually hoping for a nice male. =) that sucks. i had a nice floja male a while back i used in a couple projects. had a small baggie with sum of the pollen in it. wish i could find it.. i'd send sum ur way. =/ ive grown myt fair share of purple strains..... floja (flo x double purple doja).... BSB x CB (Black sour bubble x caseyband) Black Sour Bubble... Caliband (cailahr x caseyband) which is the purple bud in my avatar. =)

thanks man. yeaa it goes all green.... green with pink/purple hues. and then str8 up purple. lol. 1st one on the left is K-13 (kannabia special x g13 haze) middle is Black Sour Bubble.. and alst one is Caliband. (calizahr x caseyband) =)


----------



## Miyagi (May 29, 2012)

Floja pollen- hell yeah. If you find it hit me up, I'll send you some of the results! They all sound delish. Lucky you to have all those genes around  Only other purple I worked with was called Lethal Purple. The midnight purples from the bud centres out, the LP purpled from the leaf tips in and didn't get much colour in the bud. It was a very tempremental outdoor strain which had tendencies to autoflower and herm and wasn't deemed valuable genes to add. Smelled pretty, very reminiscent of old flo but very poorly bred.


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Floja pollen- hell yeah. If you find it hit me up, I'll send you some of the results! They all sound delish. Lucky you to have all those genes around  Only other purple I worked with was called Lethal Purple. The midnight purples from the bud centres out, the LP purpled from the leaf tips in and didn't get much colour in the bud. It was a very tempremental outdoor strain which had tendencies to autoflower and herm and wasn't deemed valuable genes to add. Smelled pretty, very reminiscent of old flo but very poorly bred.


aiight. sounds good. lemme check. if i cant find any.. if u have any space... i may have sum extra BSB x CB seeds laying around. im sure you can find a good male from that. that one gets pretty purple as well. =) heres a few shots of the floja and BSB x CB.

*Floja *pics are from a few diff growers.. HC/Streets?n1knightmare

*View attachment 2189976View attachment 2189977View attachment 2189978View attachment 2189980View attachment 2189981




*Black Sour Bubble x CaseyBand


*​


----------



## crazyhazey (May 29, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> aiight. sounds good. lemme check. if i cant find any.. if u have any space... i may have sum extra BSB x CB seeds laying around. im sure you can find a good male from that. that one gets pretty purple as well. =) heres a few shots of the floja and BSB x CB.
> 
> *Floja *pics are from a few diff growers.. HC/Streets?n1knightmare
> 
> ...


thats what i call bag appeal, i need me some of these genetics. where could i cop some of those beans? beautiful buds, so much color.


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2012)

yeaa they do have sum great bag appeal. any1 i smoked it with or sold a bag to were stunned. lol. they all were soo excited wen they saw this stuff.. takin pisc of it. braggin ot their friends. lol. the floja seeds will be hard to find.. i got them from a friend of a friend.. and i gifted the last 10 i had to a friend. (actually.. the creator of the BSB x CB and caliband) hopin he could make sum F3's (i made F2's) but out of the 10.. 7 germed.. and wouldnt ya kno... all 7 were female... lol. hes a better grower and has more room adn equipment. soo i gave them to him. heres the link to his thread tho. he is the creator of the other strains i mentioned. hes good shit. one of the cooloest ppl ive met on here for sure.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365271-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-734.html#post7461743


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2012)

heres some Black Sour Bubble i got from him as well. these buds were delicious... tasted like candy. smelled sooooooooo sweeeeet! checkem out. not as purple.. but still.





this was one of my all time favorite smokes. =) i needa pheno hunt and find this pheno again. =)


----------



## Someguy15 (May 29, 2012)

Sweet! Yeah sometimes u just wish u cloned em...but can't save em all!


----------



## Miyagi (May 30, 2012)

Haha I just jizzed a bit. Yes, chb that's a big yes pls. Here is the current midnight, start of wk 4, just purpling now...


----------



## Bucket head (May 30, 2012)

how bout some pink bud?lol


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

wish i could saved all those plushies man... if it wasn't for my silly woman i'd have all ten of them still round lol! Paranoia is a growers curse!


----------



## Miyagi (May 30, 2012)

ROTFL! Were your ears burning buckeroo! Hahaha


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

LOL! Na man ive been salivating over this thread all day just found it today too! You know i love me some purp man!


----------



## Miyagi (May 30, 2012)

Yes we do...


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

man if i have a goji og male your welcome to it!


----------



## Miyagi (May 30, 2012)

Miyags no like OG! Haha nah I read up on that and it was interesting for an OG, I will store some pollen and see how your girls turn out


----------



## Buck123 (May 30, 2012)

Old bodhi's got something special in this one.. grabbed his temple too man ssh x williams wonder see how that go's too!


----------



## gtrice2 (May 30, 2012)

Not sure of the strain, i grew last summer off clones from a friend, had about 35 of them


----------



## el throttle (May 30, 2012)

heres my purp..

View attachment 2191540View attachment 2191542


----------



## Bucket head (May 30, 2012)

el throttle said:


> heres my purp..
> 
> View attachment 2191540View attachment 2191541View attachment 2191542




what strain is this?


----------



## el throttle (May 30, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> what strain is this?


believe it or not its a crop that my friends brother did, that got pushed to far and seeded about 20 lbs. it was gonna get throw into the fire when his brother and i kept most of it to smoke and make hash out of.. this was from my first grow i did with these "practice" seeds before i popped my attitude seeds. lol now this is one of my hard hitters that makes people tap out..since then ive popped many more seeds and am finding many different awsome pheno's.... they all do come out with afghanica size leaves.. way bigger than my indica's and they are very thick stemmed to where i never need to cage or stake them..


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

gtrice2 said:


> View attachment 2191178Not sure of the strain, i grew last summer off clones from a friend, had about 35 of them


wow. u grew this.....? u have any more pics of it? any bud shots?? i feel like ive seen this pic before....


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

el throttle said:


> heres my purp..
> 
> View attachment 2191540View attachment 2191541View attachment 2191542


what.......!!!!???? they were gonna TOSS this in the fire!? wtf is wrong with them. lol. they look plenty good to me!!


----------



## melungeonman (May 30, 2012)




----------



## melungeonman (May 30, 2012)

Some pot porn for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el throttle (May 30, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> what.......!!!!???? they were gonna TOSS this in the fire!? wtf is wrong with them. lol. they look plenty good to me!![/QU
> 
> not this but where these seeds came from.. and it did not not look close to this at all, it looked more like mids with seeds... hes a commercial gower and i even think he uses orchid food!lol! im not a big fan at all of his shit...


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

el throttle said:


> chb444220 said:
> 
> 
> > what.......!!!!???? they were gonna TOSS this in the fire!? wtf is wrong with them. lol. they look plenty good to me!![/QU
> ...


----------



## el throttle (May 30, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> el throttle said:
> 
> 
> > ooooooo. lol. ok. wow i was gonna say. if hes tossin that kinda bud.. i needa see wat hes keeping/ wat he considers keeper plants. lol. those buds looked bomb tho. =)
> ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ace of Spades...not quite ripe yet...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 12, 2012)

niiiice man. been wanting to see how those turn out! they look great. jsut the right amount of purple. theyre gonna have a nice color once they dry! =D


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 14, 2012)

i just ordered some purple wreck....mmmmmm


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 14, 2012)

*Check out this querkle cut, shes unreal! Most flavor ever in this one, not to mention the off the charts potency!




*


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

nice color man. buds look fantastic!


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> nice color man. buds look fantastic!


Check out my mendo montage keeper. Cant wait till this one is done with the cure!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Check out my mendo montage keeper. Cant wait till this one is done with the cure!


niiice. lovely shade of purple. nice light purple. =)


----------



## el throttle (Sep 16, 2012)

another purple of mine.....

View attachment 2337114View attachment 2337116


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 17, 2012)

my avatar. Was about 4 yrs ago about my 4th grow. Unknown bag seed strain. Flora nova nutes in promix.


----------



## el throttle (Sep 17, 2012)

another batch gets the chop!


----------



## inhaleindica (Sep 17, 2012)

Blackberry Kush baby! For those that say purple strains lack potency. This one is very potent since it is a blackberry crossed with white rhino. This shit is really potent and a lot of people tell me that they tend to have the couch lock feeling.


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 17, 2012)

ok ill admit i diddnt look through the ENTIRE thread.. 
but ive never seen bud that was actually blue.. 
like straight blue.. never seen it.. id love to!! but never have.


----------



## el throttle (Nov 6, 2012)

shoreline by devils harvest!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 7, 2012)

el throttle said:


> shoreline by devils harvest!
> 
> View attachment 2401054View attachment 2401055View attachment 2401056View attachment 2401057View attachment 2401058View attachment 2401059View attachment 2401060View attachment 2401061View attachment 2401062View attachment 2401063


Those pictures make me so excited to see what my Peyote Purple turns out like...


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuckin nice mang!!!! Wow. Very nicely done! I'm impressed


----------



## EvilSmurf (Nov 13, 2012)

View attachment 2408418View attachment 2408417View attachment 2408420


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 15, 2012)

natural purple son!


----------



## gagekko (Nov 15, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> natural purple son!


What you got there? And where can I get it?


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 15, 2012)

You should check out Gage Green gentics!!! 
This is from my GGG testing stash(mom); I've been testing for them for about a year! I can tell you everything they have is fire son! However, Dont count on finding this particular pheno, tis a bit rare, but possible. Pick up a few packs and give it a shot, you wont be let down!


----------



## EvilSmurf (Nov 16, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> natural purple son!


thems is purdy


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Nov 20, 2012)

HghFlyrJD1 said:


> Pakistan Chitral Kush..(PCK)aka Purple Pakistani.Cannabiogen Version.100% Pure Indica BY TROPICAL SEEDS CO.MY GROW. PURPLE FROM START OF SIGNS OF FLOWERS. That's purple!The first 5 pictures are at about 5-6 weeks.The rest are from the past 2 days.STRAIN REVIEW AND TEST RESULTS COMING TO RELEAF MAGAZINE..SO STAY TUNED. http://releaf.co/View attachment 2146895View attachment 2146896View attachment 2146897View attachment 2146898View attachment 2146899View attachment 2146900View attachment 2146901View attachment 2146902View attachment 2146903View attachment 2146904View attachment 2146905View attachment 2146906View attachment 2146907View attachment 2146908View attachment 2146909View attachment 2146910View attachment 2146911View attachment 2146913View attachment 2146914View attachment 2146915View attachment 2146917View attachment 2146918View attachment 2146919


This strain is by far the purplest.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

First pic is Pink Kush X Mystery Purple (bag seed from unknown purple variety)... The left side of the split pic was taken outside just before harvest, the right side of the split pic was taken inside shortly after harvest, the second pic is a small dry pile of nugs from the Pink Kush X Mystery Purple..... the 3rd and 4th pics are 2 different querkle plants from selfed bag seed....I got some querkle from a friend that had a few nanners on a couple of the buds, which had a few seeds that all turned out female when I popped em, hence I'm assuming they're selfed..... had more pics of the selfed querkle, both alive and dry buds, but I lost em somehow.... one was purple and green, the purple was so light it was almost pink, one was so dark purple it was almost black, others were same color as a crown royal bag...... anyway here's my first contribution to this thread.....


----------

